

CIA Whistleblower John Kiriakou’s Open Letter to Edward Snowden - cdvonstinkpot
http://dissenter.firedoglake.com/2013/07/02/cia-whistleblower-john-kiriakous-open-letter-to-edward-snowden/

======
jacquesm
Lots of flags on this article judging by the age and upvotes compared to other
articles on the front page.

Kiriakou's and other whistleblowers statements of support for Snowden are a
lot more informative than some of the articles on this subject and it's sad
that due to 'Snowden fatigue' important bits like this are pushed out of
sight.

------
mindstab
So being unable to legally kill him the government tried to set it up so he'd
get himself killed? classy. Really gross.

------
Zigurd
If you don't think they're out to get you, read this article.

